# Welcome To the Daily Devotional forum



## Scott Bushey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi all,
Welcome to the D.D.F. (That sounds cool!)

This forum will be used to facilitate the boards community with a daily devotional. We will stay within the scope of the board and use Puritan based/reformed authors. The devotional will last for a year and each day will be opened for a 24 hour period. In this time-frame, after the daily is posted, the thread will be open for discussion and comment.

This thread is not to be used for deeper theological jousting but as an exhortive tool to bring us closer to the Savior. 

Join me in welcoming two fine young men we have chosen to moderate this forum: Josh Hicks aka &quot;Joshua&quot; and Nathan O. Brandal aka &quot;Bladestunner&quot;.

Have fun and Be blessed!



SPB


----------



## blhowes (Apr 19, 2004)

Will this forum ever stop getting better and better?

Congratulations, Josh and Nathan. I'm confident you guys are gonna do a great job as moderators.

I look forward to reading the daily devotions.

Bob


----------



## JohnV (Apr 19, 2004)

[quote:b400f98a2d]two fine young men we have chosen to moderate this forum[/quote:b400f98a2d]
Well said. Welcome you two fine young men.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank You Scott and fellow Board Members


----------



## pastorway (Apr 19, 2004)

YEAH for Blade and Josh


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2004)

Now im part of the matrix mr. way:hypno:

[Edited on 4-20-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 19, 2004)

'bout time, eh?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah been here long enough


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 19, 2004)

Get to work!:rack:


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 19, 2004)

Josh, Blade congratulations.

I hope they told you about the &quot;Moderator Dues&quot; before you said yes. :lb:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2004)

Due's ???

I cant get to work until I conference with Josh


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 19, 2004)

Any suggestions in terms of whom the mods could use as a yearly?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yearlly?? As in rotate mods?

Hey what are the costs for running and maintaing the board?

blade


----------



## mjbee (Apr 19, 2004)

Spurgeon's [i:9447b7e2c7]Morning and Evening[/i:9447b7e2c7]. You asked for a suggestion.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 19, 2004)

WooHoo!

:gj::gj:


Joshua and Blade discussing tomorrow's devotional:

:dueling:


----------



## Gregg (Apr 19, 2004)

If I stay here long enough, they might make me a moderator on the Bluegrass forum.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL or the Bouncy Forum 

Blade


----------



## JonathonHunt (Apr 20, 2004)

Suggestions: I second Morning and Evening by Spurgeon, and I suggest the Daily Remembrancer by James Smith


----------

